# Craftsman OLD router



## hockeylvr (Sep 20, 2007)

3 years after inheriting my Dad's old Craftsman router I believe he bought in the early 70's. (315-25031), I'm finally taking it out of the case (I was told I couldn't have a new router/table combo until Christmas  ). I've found the manual online but still cannot get the bit loose. I've engaged the thumb lock which is loosening the nut, but there is a collar just below the bottom of the bit that I believe needs to loosen as well. The collar won't budge and the nut just unscrews until it reaches the bottom of the collar. I tried to hold the collar while I turned the nut but then the nut won't loosen. Anyone with any knowledge of this router that could tell me what I might be doing wrong? 

Thanks,

Toni


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Toni

Some one on the forum about a week had almost the same error with a Craftsman router it had a small ring that was gone on the collet nut,,, because the ring was missing it would not remove the pressure off the bit..

This is what I would try get your heat gun out or a hair dryer and put some heat on the nut,once you have it WARM try it...

Once you have the nut off rap a wet rag around the shaft then put some WD40 on it..
Then look at the nut for the ring, make sure it moves if not replace...or WD 40 it..

read the link below Toni
http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/5793-dont-over-look-obvious.html


============


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

That "someone" was me... my Craftsman router was missing a clip that forced the tapered portion of the collet assembly out of the router when the nut was loosened. If you look at the collet that showse above the nut, you should see a small groove. It is this groove that the clip sits in, it's a 3/8" clip. If, like mine, the clip is missing, try sticking the blade of a small slotted screwdriver in the slot and then loosen the nut agains the screw. Shouldn't take much force to pop the collet out. Then off to your local hardware supplier for another clip. I got mine at the BORG.

Brian


----------



## Roefa (Sep 14, 2007)

I've had three different Craftsman routers (2 got stolen, 1 remains) ... they ALL had nuisance chucks. I learned on one that there was a SNAP RING missing from the collet.
The bit was configured so that I could get a pry bar under it, but I ruined the bit getting it out. Once I replaced the snap ring it worked ok. The remaining Craftsman was given to me, broken. I repaired it. ALL three have been "problem tools" becuase of the various attemts by the manufacturer to provide shaft locks and/or switch interlocks to prevent turning the tool on with the shaft locked. Two wrenches are SO much simpler! I'll never buy another Craftsman router. Also, I like routers that can accomodate both 1/4'" AND 1/2" bits.


----------



## hockeylvr (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone, I will try them this weekend. In the meantime, I just purchased a router/bench table combo from Sears. It's definitely a starter one but does have 1/4" and 1/2" collets. It will make the pull out shelves I'm going to make go much faster. Once I get the older one going, I'll have two to work with + my palm router. 

Thanks!


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

Roefa said:


> . . . Two wrenches are SO much simpler! . . .


Which brings us back to the old thing of what is simple for one person is not necessarily so for another.
My first router used 2 wrenches -
The last two I have bought have little pins you push in down near the shaft.
You have to hold them in at least til you get pressure on the shaft with your wrench.
*Next to that* -- I TOTALLY agree - two wrenches was simpler.
*BUT* -- I had a router in between there- -happened to be a Craftsman - that had a slide bar at the top that both locked the on/off switch AND the shaft.
This left both hands free to change the bit. 
To me *this* was the simplest solution ever --- 
But apparently it didn't catch on.

Sorry for wandering off topic


----------

